# babies - 3 weeks old now.



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

here are some of patches babies at 3 weeks old. let me know what you think  

IMG00624-20110311-1325 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00629-20110311-1329 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00609-20110311-1316 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00603-20110311-1310 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00604-20110311-1315 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00602-20110311-1310 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00585-20110311-1304 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00558-20110311-1108 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00557-20110311-1108 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very cute and nice patterns!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I very much like the first one


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The second to the last one is very nice; red eyes on that one?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

wow love the marking on the first one


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks guys. yea iv got 3 whites with red eyes and one light brown (sandy coloured) and white with red eyes. out of a litter of 8 iv got 6 does and 2 bucks. so v happy with that


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Lovely babies there. Can I ask what the food mix is in your dishes fancy mice Wales? It looks nice and `grainy` and I see what looks like meat meal biscuits (the round biscuits). I don`t know if you mix your own just being nosey! 

Oh....and I`m a white mouse fan personally so I always choose the white mice!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

heya yea i make my own mix. i use 40% oats 40% barley and 20% parakeet mix. then for pregnant / nursing does and young babies they also get pedigree small bite mixer and some meal worms. so yea lol thats what i feed mine on  i know quite a few people on here make their own mixes


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks. I was`nt sure if you used a commercial mix, mixed your own or combined the two!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

lol thats fine


----------

